

IntelliJ Idea is 99$ until 22 April  - f4stjack
http://www.jetbrains.com/idea/download/

======
dormin
all their (excellent) offerings are reduced this week:
<http://www.jetbrains.com/specials>

~~~
f4stjack
Oooh thanks!

